# Advice needed



## ruvyamir (10 mo ago)

Hi
I am new to this group. Am using soft pastels for less than a year. Recently in look for softer pastels than mine, I ran across some demonstrations of PanPastels. Though most looks like sales effort by the manufacturer, there is something attractive about them. Prices are high and the way they package sets make it hard to decide. Though not apples to apples an alternative would be buying softer stick pastels.... 

I wonder what are the impressions of people here that used both PanPastels and any of the softer stick pastels. Preferences? uses? and as such.

Advanced thanks to all.


----------



## phoenixdesignstoday (9 mo ago)

I like masters touch soft pastels. They blend nicely.


----------

